# neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht



## rob (30. Oktober 2009)

servus!

endlich finde ich einmal die zeit, um einige eindrücke und die fotos meiner fänge von heuer niederzuschreiben.

ich hatte das glück mit meiner freundin ein haus zur miete direkt am neusiedlersee für die nächsten 4 jahre beziehen zu können.was dann kommt wissen wir noch nicht, aber weiter am see wohnen ist sicher das ziel.
das klima hier bei uns ist einfach ein traum, wir haben als erster den frühling und der sommer geht als letzter.
hatten auch heuer im jahr die meisten sonnentage in österreich.
da ich leider eine schwere krankheit am ende letzten jahres diagnostiziert bekommen habe und diese mich im frühjahr in die knie gezwungen hat, konnte ich erst etwas später im frühling richtig zum fischen anfangen.
schritt für schritt, noch gezeichnet von den schweren medikamenten.
da hat das umfeld hier, der see und das klima sehr zur genesung beigetragen.bin froh, dass ich da bin und nicht mehr in dem molch wien wohnen muss.
die menschen hier sind einfach super und immer hilfsbereit.probleme gibt es nicht, den hier hat man immer eine „burgenländische“ lösung.
es ist auch alles sehr locker, man merkt wien ist doch etwas weg
wenn ich nicht am arbeiten oder fischen bin, sind wir viel am segeln, radfahren, wandern, schwimmen, bootfahren,tiere beobachten usw....
im winter sind wir hier unten am see so gut wie alleine und wenn er zugefroren ist, laufen wir mit den eislaufschuhen hinten raus und haben den ganzen see vor uns.das ist wirklich geil.
möglichkeiten gibt es hier genug und ich bin stolz das ich mitten im nationalpark wohnen darf.
was mich fasziniert ist, dass der see jedesmal anders aussieht.am liebsten habe ich diesiges wetter, dann wirkt er so als wäre man am meer, kein anderes ufer in sicht.
bei sturm,den haben wir hier sehr oft, wird das wasser des sees entweder nach süden oder nach norden gedrückt.da ich in der nordbucht wohne, fällt bei nordsturm das wasser um bis zu einem meter.es wird einfach runter nach süden gedrückt, dies wirkt sich negtiv auf das beissverhalten aus.

eindrücke:











hier sieht man wie das wasser gefallen ist.
normalerweise geht es noch 2 stufen weiter rauf!





weiters, wenn der sturm/wind aus dem schilf bläst, brauchst du dort nicht zu fischen.hierbei wird methan(faulgas) aus dem schilfgürtel gedrückt und entzieht dem wasser den sauerstoff=die fische flüchten.

























der zugefrorene und verschneite see






reusen der berufsfischer










im november letzten jahres sind wir eingezogen und ich fischte gleich einmal von meinem ufer aus um die lage zu checken.
aufs fischer‘l am grund bekam ich alle halben stunden bisse und ich dachte schon ich lebe an einem angelpuff.dies waren aber nur 2 extrem gute wochen.
ich konnte einen schönen zander mit 4 kilo fangen und viele aale.mit der match gingen auch noch schöne große rotfedern, karauschen und co.

herbstzander 4kilo





der neusiedlersee hat heuer einen wasserstand so hoch wie nie.er liegt im durchschnitt bei 1,80 meter.
der bereich in dem ich wohne besteht aus 2 riesigen seen die miteinander verbunden sind und direkt in den neusiedlersee führen.
diese beiden seen wurden vor 30 jahren künstlich gegraben.d.h. wir haben bei uns zwischen 3 und 4 meter wassertiefe.ein hotspot.
im späten herbst kommen viele fische zu uns und verbringen im tiefen ihren winter.auch sollen etliche mitten im see überwintern.
solche anlagen, wie auch marinas(ebenso ausgebaggert), gibt es rund um den see, sind in der kalten jahreszeit immer hotspots und werden von den fischern dann ordentlich besucht.
im sommer verlagert sich alles raus am see.
entweder man kennt stellen im see die harten grund haben oder man fischt in einer der zahlreichen buchten direkt an der schilfkante.harten grund finden ist einfach: eine eisenkette mit dem boot über grund nachziehen.wenn es scheppert bist du über hartem boden.

die natur rund um dich ist einfach unglaublich und da stört es auch überhaupt nicht wenn mal nichts beißt.
ich selber fuhr dieses jahr mit dem boot nur raus zum spinnfischen.
einen ansitz schaffte ich einfach nicht.
meistens setzte ich mich nach der arbeit bei mir ans wasser und fischte gemütlich vom ufer aus.in der früh vor dem arbeiten machte ich mal ein paar würfe mit der spinnrute.
aber nächstes jahr werde ich verstärkt auch draußen am see ansitzen.in den frühen abend oder morgenstunden fängt man nämlich draußen sehr gut.
ich fing über das ganze jahr ganz ordentlich karpfen,hechte, aale, zander und co.
die meisten fische fing ich von meinem ufer aus.
beim spinnfischen am see fing ich einen kleinen zander,einige hechte und 2 schöne barsche.
beim ansitzen fischte ich über die wärmere zeit mit einer rute auf karpfen und mit der anderen mit einem köfi.
wurm ist auch ok, gibt aber viel kleinzeug.
in der kühleren jahreszeit, so wie jetzt, sitz ich nur mehr mit tauwurm und köfi an oder gehe mit dem boot spinnfischen.karpfen interessiert mich dann nicht mehr.

zander hätte ich mehr gefangen wenn ich raus in die buchten gefahren wäre.
dafür liefen sehr viele hechte bis 7 kilo.

eindrücke:












zu den karpfen.
mir wurde am anfang des jahres gesagt, dass der see einen verbutteten karpfenbestand hat und sich erst vor kurzem wieder erholt hat.ein 4 kilo karpfen wäre ein großer.
wiederum andere meinen es müssen auch sehr große drinnen sein, haben aber selber noch keinen gefangen.
ich denk mir gerade bei uns drinnen in den beiden seen müssten sie mehr geschützt sein.hier kommt kein berufsfischer rein, es gibt genug nahrung und tief ist es auch.
karpfen fing ich auch sehr gut, sicher 50 stück heuer, aber ein richtig großer war nicht dabei.
die beiden größten hatten 6,5 und 7 kilo.
einige mit 4-6 und viele kleine zwischen 1 und 3 kilo.
bin gespannt in wie fern ich die latte noch nach oben ziehen kann.
andere fischer die schon sehr lange hier fischen, hatten noch nie das glück überhaupt einen mit mehr als 4 kilo zu fangen.
am anfang fischte ich noch mit 2 ruten auf karpfen, aber ich bemerkte gleich das sich das vom platz nicht ausgeht.wir haben links von uns eine kleine marina und da ziehen die großen immer rein.
man muss ordentlich dagegenhalten aber auch vorsichtig drillen.zeit hat man nur 20 sekunden vom run bis zum anschlag, danach ist er im steg.
das ist etwas lang wenn man mit funkbissanzeiger fischt und abends gemütlich im wohnzimmer beim fernsehen ist...wenn du glück hast ziehen sie gerade raus.da ist platz genung.
ich fische mit der karpfenrute auch sehr nah bei mir am ufer.d.h. die fische explodieren an der rute mit voller kraft und man hat nicht viel zeit ihn zu beruhigen.da fühlt sich ein 2 kilo karpfen an wie ein 6 kilo aus der donau.
in der donau fische ich ja auf 70 meter entfernung und habe nach allen seiten platz.bis dann der fisch bei mir ist ist er eh zach.....ich muss sagen in der donau war es leichter, aber hier ist es mit mehr kraft und action verbunden.dafür sind die fische halt nicht groß, irgend was ist immer
hilfreich war auch, dass ich mit einer sehr weichen 2,5 lbs rute fischte.die fängt die harten schläge ganz gut ab.

eindrücke:











eine schöne sache war, dass ich die nachbarskinder mit dem fischen begeistern konnte.
zuerst zupften sie nur köfis und dann erklärte ich ihnen das karpfenfischen.
die eltern statteten die kinder mit einer ordentlichen rute und kleinteilen aus.
kurze zeit später konnten sie ihre ersten karpfen landen.natürlich musste beim drillen geholfen werden, aber solche strahlenden augen bei den kindern vergisst man nie.die waren stolz wie nur was, eine freude die neue generation von fischern zu sehen. die fischen jetzt regelmäßig.
manch einer meint, ich sollte eine angelschule für kid's aufmachen.

eindrücke:

dem moritz mit seinem ersten karpfen









lustig ist es auch mit der matchrute.ist ein kurzweiliges fischen und auch wenn mal freunde da waren die einen versuch wagen wollten. war dies die beste methode.immer was los, nie faaaad.

zum thema wels.
kurz um ich fing keinen einzigen.
nicht einmal einen kleinen auf wurm.in fertö, ungarischer teil des sees, hast du nach 10 minuten wurmfischen einen kleinen an der rute.
im hochsommer bildete ich mir ein das in der nacht bei mir welse raubten.
darauf hin fischte ich einmal mit einem aal am schwimmer aber leider nichts.
auf meine köfirute biss auch nie einer.
andere fingen draußen in den buchten des neusiedlersees einige kleinere bis 8 kilo und bei neusiedl wurden 2 mit 19 und 15 kilo gefangen.
ich bin sicher da geht noch was für mich.werde auch nächstes jahr draußen intensiver auf wels fischen.


jetzt gerade ist bei mir raubfischsaison.ich freu mich schon auf die kälteren tage und auf das viele schöne fische die zu mir kommen.
vor 2 wochen fing ich einen riesigen aal mit 87 cm und 1,65 kilo!!!
dick wie ein feuerwehschlauch und ein toller kampf!





werde euch in diesem thread noch berichten wie es mit den fängen weiter geht.

da ich 100 fotos ausgewählt habe, dachte ich mir ich pack sie alle in eine webgalerie.einfügen wäre mir zu mühsam.deswegen nur einige wenige eingefügten eindrücke.


*zur GALERIE meiner Fänge:*
*http://www.refilm.at/neusiedlersee0Fin/index.html*

hoff ich habe einen kleinen überblick vermitteln können und werde euch die nächsten jahre brav mit berichten und fängen vom neusiedlersee aufwarten.

lg rob


----------



## rob (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

weitere eindrücke:


----------



## Dart (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Hi Rob
Ein Bericht vom Allerfeinsten und Bilder zum Träumen, einfach nur super.:m
Ich hoffe das es dir gesundheitlich nun wieder gut geht und du dein Leben am Neusiedler genießen kannst.
Liebe Grüße, Reiner|wavey:


----------



## fishmike (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

wow... ich bin sprachlos - echt tolle bilder und eindrücke die du da vermittelst!! von einem haus am see träumt wohl manch einer, aber nur die wenigsten können sich diesen traum verwirklichen - also genieße es in vollen zügen und gute besserung!!
sei froh dass der neusiedlersee so weit von linz weg ist - sonst würd ich schon bei dir auf der veranda sitzen ;-)

//Michi


----------



## gismowolf (30. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Servus Robert!
Ich freu mich sehr,daß es Dir wieder besser geht und wünsch Dir weiterhin alles Gute!
Dein Bericht geht mir sehr ans Herz!!!Die Fotos dazu weckten Erinnerungen,wie ich den See oft in meiner Jugendzeit erlebt habe.Irgendwie fehlen mir aber Fotos von Gewittern und gewaltigen Regenschauern mit Sturmböen und Fotos von windstillen Nebeltagen.Stell auch solche Fotos ruhig hier rein,denn dann kann man die Naturgewalten am See richtig fühlen!!
Wie Du ja weißt,bin ich in Rust am Neusiedlersee aufgewachsen.
Im zarten Alter von 3,5 Jahren bekam ich von meinem Vater eine Handangel,bestehend aus einigen Metern Monifil,einem Korkschwimmer,einem Stück Schrotblei und einem Haken auf ein Brettchen gewickelt.Damit hat er den Virus erweckt,der mir unendlich viele erholsame und aufregende Stunden in meinem bisherigen Leben gebracht hat.
Halte Deinen Thread am Leben und füttere ihn gut mit weiteren Berichten und tollen Fotos!!#6 #6 #h
Liebe Grüße      Wolfgang


----------



## ollidi (31. Oktober 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Schöne Idee mit so einem Jahresbericht. #6

Ein dickes Kompliment dazu. Man sieht richtig, wie es mit Dir wieder bergauf geht. Ist ja auch kein Wunder, wenn man sieht, wo Du jetzt wohnst. Die Bilder alleine sind ja schon wie Medizin. #h


----------



## Lenzibald (1. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Servus Rob
Schöne Grüße auch aus Linz. Wenn man fragen darf was haste denn leicht gehabt. Bei mir schauts auch net so gut aus mit mir und mein Frauchen, haben auch ein paar Schei.... Diagnosen bekommen. Aber man muß damit leben und das Beste draus machen.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## ThomasL (1. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Hallo Rob

Super Bericht und ganz tolle Bilder#6


----------



## Franky (1. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Schickschick! Da würde ich auch wirklich gern ma hin...


----------



## Jirko (1. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

absolut klasse bericht mit gnadenlos imposanten pics rob - dunnerschlach #6... und der waller kümmt noch  #h


----------



## bacalo (1. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Aber Hallo Herr Chefredakteur#6.

Nettes Wochenblättchen hast Du hier aufgelegt.
Da werde ich doch gleich ein Probe-Abo nehmen
und mich auf weitere Berichte und vor allem Pic´s
(also der Sonnenuntergang am zugefrorenen See|rolleyes)
freuen.

Bei einem strukturierten Tagesablauf kommt man(n) außerdem nicht gleich auf dumme Gedanken:m.

Alles Gute und gutes Gelingen!

Peter


----------



## Geko (2. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Hallo Rob,

freut mich zu hören das es dir wieder besser geht.
Richard und ich sind gerade auf der Suche nach einem Fischereigewässer im Wiener Raum für die nächste Saison. Leider ist der Neusiedlersee für einen Feierabendtrip zu weit entfernt. Hätt gar nicht gedacht, das der See so vielversprechend ist. Gratulation zum neuen Wohnort - mich ziehts auch am Wochenende regelmäßig aus Wien raus in grünere Umgebung.

Grüße, Gernot


----------



## rob (6. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

grias eing!
so, heute habe ich endlich wieder internet bekommen.....jetzt bin ich wieder mit der welt verbunden.

noch kurz etwas zu den besonderheiten des sees, für alle die ihn nicht kennen.
der neusiedlersee ist ein steppensee mit einer fläche von mehr als 300 quadratkilometern, davon liegen 240 in österreich und der rest in ungarn.
der see ist somit der größte see (von der fläche die in österreich liegt) österreichs.
ein bis zu 5 kilometer breiter schilfgürtel umgibt das gewässer,das nur eine durchschnittstiefe von ca 1,5 meter hat.
heuer ist er zum ersten mal seit 30 jahren bei einem durchschnitt von 1,80m.
die schilfgürtel sind teilweise durchzogen von kleinen kanälen und versteckte seen.
hier findet die tierwelt ihre habitate, das sind fast alle bewahrungszonen.der schilfgürtel des neusiedlersees ist nach dem donaudelta die zweitgrößte zusammenhängende schilffläche europas
der nationalpark erstreckt sich rund um den see und bindet die zahlreichen lacken im seewinkel mit ein.
wir haben hier eine faszinierende fauna und flora, die sich leute aus der ganzen welt ansehen.
richtung ungarn geht der see in die panonische tiefebene über,diese beschert uns ein über das ganze jahr mildes klima.
1786 hatte er mit einer wasserfläche von 515 quadratkilometern beinahe die doppelte ausdehnung wie heute. In den jahren 1865 - 1871 war er völlig ausgetrocknet. 1934 wurde zum letztenmal ein absoluter tiefststand gemessen. Eine nur 40 cm tiefe restlacke im südteil des sees war übergeblieben.
die bauern nutzen dies und legten felder in mitten des ausgetrockneten sees an.
da der boden aber salzig ist, war es mit der ernte nicht wirklich was.
aber diese äcker gibt es heute noch und sind in karten verzeichnet.
grund dafür ist, dass der see hauptsächlich durch niederschlag gespeist wird.
es gibt nur einen zufluss und das ist die wulka die bei donnerskirchen in den see mündet.
die wassermenge ist aber nicht relevant.
einen abfluss gibt es auch.in ungarn liegt der einser kanal, der das wasser über die rabnitz in die donau leitet.
da heuer das wasser so hoch ist, ist die schleuse am einser seit jänner offen.


im neusiedlersee wurde jahrzehnte lang der aal und auch der zander als brotfisch forciert.
dies hatte zufolge, dass der aal die brut aller anderen fische aufgefressen hat.
somit konnten die zander und hechte nicht wirklich gut aufkommen.
seit 10 jahren gibt es hier ein besatzverbot für aale und jetzt fängt man plötzlich wieder gute hechte, zander und ko.



@gismo und geko: kommt doch mal auf besuch!
sutrmfotos werde ich auch noch liefern, für dich so richtig mit hohen wellen und gischt.:m



aktuelles:

ich konnte vor 3 tagen wieder einen schönen aal mit 77cm und 1,10 kilo fangen.diese aal spuckte einen fingerlangen zander aus!
vor 2 tagen fing ich 2 etwas kleinere , die mir aber über nacht abgehauen sind.
gestern abends endlich wieder einen schönen zander, der drill war richtig sportlich.
die aale laufen in allen größen wie verrückt, hoffe das jetzt auch endlich viele zander reinkommen.
mal sehen wie es die nächsten tage läuft!werde natürlich berichten.....


der aal von vorvorgestern mit 77cm und 1,10 kilo











und der erste herbstzander von gestern 19:00 mit 68cm und 2, 80 kilo
















mit den besten grüßen vom see
rob


----------



## bacalo (6. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Danke für die Info´s.

Pass auf Dir auf,  s´ Wasser hat keine Balken.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## gismowolf (6. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Servus Robert!
Danke für Deine Beschreibung und die geschichtlichen Daten zum See! #6
Wünsche ein kräftiges Petri zu Deinen letzten Fängen!Da könnte ich fast neidisch werden!! Mein größter Aal aus dem See wog fast 3kg und war armdick.Hier in meinem Hausgewässer fange ich fast nur mehr eingesetzte Zuchtregenbogner.:c Hast Du schon eine Möglichkeit zum Räuchern?
Mein Jugendfreund (der Berufsfischer)fing auch oft in seinen Reusen am Schilfrand grüne Galizierkrebse (Sumpfkrebse).
Ich hoffe,daß es nächstes Jahr einmal gelingt,Dich zu besuchen!!
Freue mich schon auf Deinen nächsten Beitrag!!!!


----------



## rob (9. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

dank euch burschen!!
möglichkeit zum räuchern wird noch besorgt.habe nur einen tischräucherofen und der ist für aale nicht optimal.
bis 3 kilo!!!? bist du deppad,der macht sicher rapatz an der rute.
schau mer mal, eventuell darf ich auch so einen fangen:m
wolfgang,ich galub du musst dir ein neues wasser suchen...

beste grüße rob


----------



## rob (11. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

servus!

gestern abend's konnte ich bei sturm wieder einen zander fangen.
den habe ich allerdings reingezogen wie einen nassen fetzen. 
im gegensatz zu dem letzten hat der überhaupt nicht gekämpft.
ich hoff es geht noch eine zeit so weiter und wir haben noch lange kein eis.

lg rob


zander mit 57 cm und 1,40 kilo


----------



## StP (11. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Wow, Wow.

Sag bescheid wenn du deine Angelsschule aufmachst. Da setz ich mich auch rein.

mfg
Stefan


----------



## rob (12. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

danke dir stp#h

servus leiteln!

ich denke die räuber laufen jetzt bei uns sehr gut.
gestern nachmittags verlor ich einen großen räuber nach einer minute drill.
brachte den anschlag nicht richtig durch.
am abend konnte ich dann wieder einen 59 cm und 1,65 kilo zander fangen, der eine stunde später in unseren mägen landete.
war sehr lecker!!

heute morgens dachte ich mir, wirf eine runde aus.
nach 5 minuten biss und ein hecht mit 60 cm und 1,90 kilo landete im kescher.
gerade wie ich diese zeilen schrieb, wieder biss und der nächste hecht mit 69 cm und 2,50 kilo ist gelandet.

juhuuu,heute hab ich wirklich ein petri!!
ich mach heut frei und bin am fischen, mal sehen was bis abends noch kommt.
die aale sind seit letzter woche still, werd es aber auch noch mit wurm versuchen.

die fotos vom zander gibt es jetzt, die fotos von den beiden hechten abends oder morgen.
kann mich nicht selbst fotografieren  

beste grüße rob


zander von gestern abend, mit 59 cm und 1,65kilo


----------



## Laksos (12. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

|bigeyes  Das gibt's ja wohl gar nicht! |bigeyes

Ich werde nie neidisch, aber irgendwie werden meine Augen gerade unheimlich schmal.... |evil: :q

Du hast's gut, wunderschöne Fische. Tolle Zander, und bei den Aalbildern dachte ich zuerst, du hast die Fotos vertauscht mit Norgebildern von halbstarken Lengs..... - Super, rob, mach weiter so!#6:vik:


----------



## rob (12. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

danke norbert!

servus!

so, wie versprochen die bilder der beiden hechte.
ich fing sogar noch einen dritten, der war etwas kleiner und durfte gleich wieder schwimmen.

ein hecht hatte 60 cm und 1,90 kilo


----------



## rob (12. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

und der andere hatte 69 cm und 2,50 kilo

zum schluss noch einen gruß vom see in form des heutigen sonnenuntergangs!

lg rob


----------



## gismowolf (12. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Servus Robert!
Gratuliere !! :vik:Traumhaft!!
Ich glaub,Du hast das kleine Paradies gefunden!#6


----------



## richard (13. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Gratuliere! Wirklich schöne Fische. Werde nächstes Wochenende mit Geko auf Quappen ansitzen. Hatten voriges Jahr eine wahre Sternstunde. In 3 Stunden fingen wir 7 Quappen; allesamt zwischen 45 und 57 cm. Danach hatten wir keine Köderfische mehr.


----------



## Isfandiar (15. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Danke für die Berichte und die wirklich tollen Fotos!! 
Weiterhin schöne Fänge und gute Besserung,
mfg


----------



## zanderheli (16. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

He Richard, könntest du mal schildern wie du das angehst mit den Quappen. Voll in der Strömung? beim Blockwurf? Hauptsache tief? Kampf gegen Grundeln?.....

Fische in der Wachau und hatte bisher nur bescheidene Erfolge auf Rutten, drum bin ich neugierig.
DANKE!

Heli


----------



## richard (17. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Hallo Heli!
Kleiner Fisch, Fischfetzen oder Tauwurm auf Einzelhaken. Gefischt habe ich im Strömungsschatten an der Kante zum Blockwurf, 150 Meter unterhalb des Kraftwerkes. 
Biss ist ein Abenteuer und auf keinem Fall zu übersehen.:q
Aber wie knapp Glück und Erfolg nebeneinander liegen, haben wir daran gesehen, dass wir 7 Quappen hatten und die restlichen 4 Fischer, die nur 30 - 40 Meter entfernt standen, nur einen einzigen Fisch fingen.
Also kräftiges Petri!


----------



## rob (17. November 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

dank euch leute!
ritschi ich wünsch dir ein dickes petri für den ruttenfang!

heli , ich mach es genauso wie richard.
am liebsten mit einem kleinem köfi am einzelhaken.einfache grundmontage und bei einem wehrablauf eines altarmes in die donau die montage platziert.
da fing immer sehr gut und auch schöne große.
lg rob


----------



## rob (7. Dezember 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

servus!

mal wieder ein kurzer bericht vom neusiedlersee.

nach den temperaturschwankungen der letzten wochen war das beissverhalten der raubfische bei gleich null.
seit letzter woche ist es bei uns durchgehend bei ca 2° kalt und einen ordentlich 2 tage andauernden sturm hatten wir auch.
da wurde das wasser wieder ordentlich durchgemischt und die bisse aufs fischerl kamen wieder.
einige hab ich verhaut und einige konnte ich fangen.
es waren ausschließlich hechte, die zander lassen sich gerade bitten.
viele kleine hechte bis 50 cm die alle wieder munter schwimmen und gestern ein ganz guter mit 70 cm und 2,5 kilo.
bei mir sind gerade große laubenschwärme unterwegs.
köder fang ich somit wie blöde, aber alles andere, wie aal, friedfische und co. , geht schon sehr zäh.der wurm bleibt meistens ruhig.
mal sehen was noch kommt, bis das eis uns einen strich durchs fischen macht.
bin schon gespannt wann es zum zufrieren beginnt.
das boot hab ich noch im einsatz, werde euch weiter von den fängen berichten!

mit den aller besten grüßen
rob


zuerst der bessere mit 70 cm
und dann ein kleiner hecht mit ca. 50 cm


----------



## gismowolf (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Servus Robert!
Danke für den Spitzen-Bericht!!Samstag wurden von den Berufsfischern des Neusiedlersees ganz in Deiner Nähe 3 to dreijährige Wildkarpfen und Zander eingesetzt!!
http://tvthek.orf.at/programs/1257-...terreich/1024533-Blutauffrischung-fuer-Fische


----------



## rob (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

recht herzlichen dank für dein petri wolfgang!

am donnerstag abend konnte ich wieder einen sehr schönen hecht fangen.
der bursche hatte 84 cm und 4,20 kilo.
es war wieder typisch, zwei tage sturm, das wasser viel bei mir um einen meter und null bisse.
am nächsten tag war das wetter ruhig, das wasser war wieder gestiegen und die bisse kamen wieder.

der hecht hat mich ganz schön gefordert.
die schnur hat sich im drill an der bugklampe verhängt.
dann ist er mir raus am see gezogen und räumte meine zweite montage ab.
ich musste ihn gemeinsam mit der anderen montage reinziehen.
dabei hat er sich in meiner ankerboje verhängt und ich stand mit einem schnursalat von der zweiten rute da.
die schnur war überall im boot und um mein bein verhängt.
zum glück war der hecht relativ frei und ich konnte ihn endlich landen.

jetzt wird es gerade richtig kalt, ob die zander wieder kommen....?ich hoffe.

mit den besten grüßen vom see
rob


----------



## gismowolf (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Servus Rob!
Petri zum tollen Hecht!#6 Der Drill hat Dir wahrscheinlich den Adrenalinspiegel 
gewaltig in die Höhe getrieben? 
Ich glaub du bist der einzige,der noch was fängt!?!
Was machst du jetzt,wenn es kalt geworden ist?Ich würde einen Holzrahmen,ca.100 x 100cm an der Wasseroberfläche fixieren(schwimmend oder an 2 Stangen),die Wasserfläche in dem Viereck eisfrei halten,ab und zu etwas füttern,damit immer Kleinfische in der Nähe sind,die Dir die Räuber anlocken!!
Du kannst es ja auch mal mit der Mormyschka versuchen!Darauf beißen alle Fische!!!!!Was hältst Du davon?#h


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

servus wolfgang!

bei uns war heute morgen erstmals eis am see.ich habe gehofft die restwärme im seewasser würde das russlandtief überstehen.
musste gleich in der früh mein boot slippen und vorher durch das eis rudern
jetzt steht es am trailer.
langsam nimmt das eis mit dem wind wieder ab, aber bei den temperaturvorhersagen für die woche denk ich, ist es morgen oder übermorgen eine zeit vorbei mit fischen....

deine idee mit dem rahmen ist super, aber leider bei uns verboten.
kein eisfischen und die eishockey spielenden burschen würden mich auch hassen

hoff das bald wieder eine wärmere phase kommt und man heuer noch ein wenig am wasser sitzen kann.

lg rob


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Nicht zu glauben, wieviel Zeit Du offenbar zum Fischen hast... *neid* :l


----------



## rob (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

du, ich habe mein büro und schneideplatz 8 meter vom wasser weg und einen funkbissanzeiger.
so komm ich sicher mehr als du zum fischen
aber auch bei mir gibt es tage und wochen wo ich überhaupt nicht fische.gebe aber zu, die sind nicht all zu oft.#h

lg rob


----------



## FoolishFarmer (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: neusiedlersee 09-ein saisonbericht*

Super... was soll ich sagen!?
Mein Arbeitsplatz ist *IM* Wasser. Ich seh nen Haufen Fische jedes Jahr, hab auch viele in der Hand.
Trotzdem komm ich irgendwie nicht zum Angeln... #q

Aber nächstes Jahr! Da wird alles besser... :q


----------

